# Zeolite in planted tanks?



## dwhite645 (Jan 9, 2005)

Just wondering what the general idea is behind using zeolite (for potential amonia) in the filter for planted tanks. I've heard that the carbon filtration media will suck up water column fertilizers added in such as iron, potassium, etc..., but will zeolite do the same?


----------



## tkos (Oct 30, 2006)

Zeolite converts ammonia into ammonium I think which is less toxic to fish but still useable by bacteria. The bigger questions is why waste the money on it? I suppose if you really thought your cycled tank would uncycle itself, you could keep some on hand, but I wouldn't bother keeping it in the tank.


----------

